# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω καποια/-ον διπολικό/-η

## Pablo

Θα ήθελα να αναπτύξω μια φιλική σχέση με κάποιο άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή, ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, κοντά στην ηλικία μου (Είμαι 22)
Με ενοχλεί η κανονικότητα και δεν μπορώ τους "φυσιολογικούς" ανθρώπους, αν και, τουλάχιστον επίσημα ανήκω σε αυτούς..
Ίσως φαίνεται παράδοξο το μήνυμά μου αλλά όποιος/α ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει μήνυμα..
Εγγυώμαι πως είμαι ακίνδυνος :P

----------


## Θεολόγος

Λογική η σκέψη σου.

Εσύ έχεις διάγνωση απο ψυχίατρο ό,τι έχεις διπολική; Η εξ'αιτίας συμπτωμάτων πιστεύεις ό,τι έχεις διπολική διαταραχή;

----------


## Pablo

Εγώ δεν έχω καμία διάγνωση.. Κατά κανόνα οι άλλοι με βλέπουν ως "φυσιολογικό" αλλά εκκεντρικό.. Απλώς με ενοχλεί η κανονικότητα..

----------


## Θεολόγος

Τι ορίζεις ως κανονικότητα;
Για να μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αυτό που λες. Την ''πεπατημένη οδό'' στις προτιμήσειςπ.χ ντυσίματος, μουσικής, συνηθειών κλπ; Χωρίς απόκλιση απ' αυτά;

Η κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Pablo

Μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτό. Ο «άνθρωπος» έχει καταλήξει να είναι ένα στατιστικό όν. H κοινωνία περιμένει από τον καθένα μας να συμπεριφερθεί με έναν ορισμένο τρόπο. Αυτοί που αποκλίνουν από τα καθιερωμένα πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ή περιθωριοποιούνται. Είναι φυσικό κάθε κοινωνία να λειτουργεί με ορισμένους κανόνες. Απλώς, ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η κοινωνία μας είναι αφύσικος. Και αυτοί που περιθωριοποιούνται πολλές φορές είναι πολύ καλύτεροι από την κοινωνία που τους περιθωριοποιεί. 
(Να κάνω ξεκάθαρο πως εγώ δεν νιώθω περιθωριοποιημένος)

----------


## the_downward_spiral

eisai dipolikos/dipoliki kai bisexual? exw polloys/polles filoys/files dipolikoys/dipolikes kai borw na se ferw se epafi. Mh stenoxoriesai.


Y.G.: an hsoyn epikindinos den tha egrafes se afto to forum.

----------


## Pablo

Πως έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα αυτό; Δεν είμαι τίποτα, αλλά θα μπορούσα να είμαι και κάτι από αυτά που λες..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## the_downward_spiral

pes moy pes moy ti eisai...eisai bi straight gay i asexual? Giati kserw para polloys/polles antres/ginaikes poy theloyn na se gnorisoyn esena eidika ESENA...kalese 090-222-IWANTTOSCREWTHEGEEk

----------


## Θεολόγος

Μη trollάρεις τη συζήτηση the downward spiral....

Τουλάχιστον αυτός διατύπωσε ξεκάθαρα τι θέλει.

Μη το γειώνεις το θέμα λοιπόν!

----------


## the_downward_spiral

> Θα ήθελα να αναπτύξω μια φιλική σχέση με κάποιο άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή, ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, κοντά στην ηλικία μου (Είμαι 22)
> Με ενοχλεί η κανονικότητα και δεν μπορώ τους "φυσιολογικούς" ανθρώπους, αν και, τουλάχιστον επίσημα ανήκω σε αυτούς..
> Ίσως φαίνεται παράδοξο το μήνυμά μου αλλά όποιος/α ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει μήνυμα..
> Εγγυώμαι πως είμαι ακίνδυνος :P


Pablo... eisai akindinos giati eisa 50% anikanos...ara en merei exeis stitiki dislitoyrgia...to 50% eiani organiko to allo 50% einai psixologiko... an kaneis eksetaseis aimatos tha deis oti exeis xamili testosteroni, anevasmeni prolaktini kai kane kai kamia eksetasi oistradiolis gia kalo kai gia kako na deis oti den se trollarw. tora an thes na vreis kapion mh-fisiologiko iparxoyn polloi tetioi ekei ekso...no worries.

----------

